# handheld screen size



## Nway93 (May 9, 2016)

fattypoon said:


> Any handhelds recommendations that have a larger screen for viewing?


If you're actually trying to navigate with a handheld you're probably better off with your phone. Even with no service what I've done is download the offline maps with OnX. It'll still have your pins and tracks. Mainly just use it duck hunting running in the dark if it's a sketchy area I'm unfamiliar with.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Makes me nervous as heck when I am riding in a boat when a guy is using a hand held to navigate. Fine in open water areas but in areas where you really need to be driving the boat....well handhelds are the wrong tool IMO.

If you simply don't have a possibility of a fixed mount then I'd look at a decent tablet. If you are in an area with no cell service just make sure to cache any maps of the area you are going to be in before you go. You want one with as bright a screen as you can afford. If you are interested in going that route do some reading on drone forums. Those users are really up on the best tablets for use in sunlight and their navigation needs for a drone or pretty much the same as for running a boat.


----------

